

Marten Mickos Gets a Buzz Cut and Eucalyptus Starts Hitting its Stride  - yarapavan
http://servicesangle.com/blog/2012/02/23/marten-mickos-gets-a-buzz-cut-and-eucalyptus-starts-hitting-its-stride/

======
yarapavan
Wonder how many CEOs can do it?

